# Smoked Oysters



## smokyokie

Who knows how to smoke and preserve oysters?


----------



## deejaydebi

I believe Skip Pescadero does muscles? Maybe the same?


----------



## triple b

I don't know either ,but,I'd like to find out!


----------



## roger

I don't know about smoking them things but I eat 'em raw right out of the shell with some tobassco sauce and a cold beer. Ain't nothing better in life. JMO


----------



## geek with fire

This goes well below answering your question, but it reminds me that I saw Mike Davis (lotta bull bbq) cook oysters in a competition on the Versus network.  I don't recall the details, but that might give ya' a good start.  

If I had to guess.....and that aint what you're looking for....I'd say shuck and dry them.  Poke some holes in them with fork and smoke them on low heat for about 30 minutes.

Past that, I'm no use what so ever.


----------



## twomill

*It has been a long time but, we use to smoke them on the half shell, be careful it doesnt take long to dry them out and they absorb smoke quick so no long than an hour.  I may have to try that and get back with final results.*

*Oh yeah make sure you use a catch pan - oyster juices dont smell too good later.*


----------



## peculiarmike

Dang things are hard to keep lit.........................  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd like to know how also. I love smoked oysters from the can. Smoking my own would be killer.
Not much on them raw.


----------



## gypsyseagod

i have no clue on smoking them- i do know suck & eat or freeze immediately. the reason i responded to this post is.. as you are in okla- make sure you know where your getting them from. certain bays in texas & lousiana  & the east are condemmed due to msra flesh eating staph infection & red tide.


----------



## deejaydebi

Here's an online link but I've never tried it:

http://www.usoysterfest.com/recipe.html


Apparently they have contests for this type of thing.


----------



## triple b

Well I did a search and this is all I found so far:
*Preheat your electric Bradley smoker to 175 degrees F.*
Shuck oysters using an oyster knife being careful to keep the oyster liquor in the shell. Sprinkle each oyster with bbq seasoning.
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Place oysters on smoker rack and smoke oysters using your desired flavor of wood smoke for 1 Â½ to 2 hours until just firm.[/font]

It's a start anyway.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Big oyster area around here...I'll ask around.


----------



## peculiarmike

You mean you don't smoke them?????? Figured down there oysters would be prime smokin' material.
Ah, Panama City! Had an adventure in the Holiday Inn on the beach one spring break there......... ........ ......  !!!!!! Memories .........................


----------



## salmonclubber

smokyokie

here is a recipe that i have never used but i will as soon as i can get a nice batch of oysters i got this off another board 

 I scrubbed them clean and shucked them a few nights ago and kept covered in tupperware with plastic wrap over them in the back of the fridge. They were all completely submerged in their 'liquor'. 

So last night...put on a large pot of water and brought to a boil. Placed all the oysters in a strainer basket and submerged the bunch in the hot water. Stirred them around for even exposure and removed once the edges started to turn up a bit. Alltogether they were in the water 5 or 6 _seconds_ max. 

Laid them out on a sheet pan with a towel on it for them to dry while I set the smoker up. I have a bullet smoker and laid the two grates crosswise on each other so as to make a sort of grid. I then laid tin foil over this and poked a whole bunch of holes all through it to let smoke and heat throgh. 

Smoker was about 170-190 with heavy smudge from cherry wood. I placed the oysters in and turned a few times over the course of 25-30 minutes. They took on a nice yellowish color and still retained a decent texture. Like other cooking there's a fine line between the middles feeling soft but cooked or soft but uncooked. It helps to have an idea of what you're feeling for. 

I put the finished product in a small clean jar and covered with oil. 

The one improvment I'd like to make is the surface which the oysters sit on. Despite the holes in the foil, there was still moisture on the bottom of them each time I flipped them. With more exposure on their bottoms 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  I think they would have cooked a fair bit faster. 
Ideally you could drill a bunch of holes in a cookie tray or maybe take the handle off of one of the mesh pan covers you might use when deep frying on the stove top. 

A final note is that these lost a ton of size when cooked. Like over 50% easy. These were big mature oysters from local waters and the shucked meat was WAY bigger than you'd want to enjoy as a shooter. The average size was about 3" long and plenty wide. They are a fine size for eating now that they're cooked. If you started with raw oysters that you'd not mind eating straight up, you're smoked ones might end up the size of a large jelly bean. I bet they'd take a lot less time too.

hope this helps you 

huey


----------



## gypsyseagod

i was thinking about this... now over a grill w/ mussels or clams you plop them on there & when they open up you splash a dollop of beer on it & wait 5 then splash tobasco & slurp it up w/ a cracker. but smoking it... the oyster shell is way heavier... i'd say do the oyster on the 1/2 shell or remove & wrap in bacon & lemon garlic & chill overnight w/ beer & smoke for 20 mins or so @ 220-225. use debi's time /temp table & treat it like a shrimp for weight. hope it helps okie.


----------



## bbqpitstop

ooooooooooo yeah, ya gotta try this............

Last year at a comp the theme was New Orleans, (Nawlins to you Roger), and we had to come up with a cajun, creole, something of that sort.

The proceeds of this "extra" category would go to hurricane katrina victims so just about everyone registered for it......

As is my habit I had to come up with something at the last minute so being from Buffalo I thought I'd try "Nawlins Chicken Wings"...........
now don't barf...........because this turned out excellent....

I smoked the oysters about a half hour then added some bleu cheese and a dash of Franks hot sauce, (the TRUE buffalo wing recipe for all you people that continually slaughter it...lol), then I smoked another twenty minutes or so.....wow was it good...

AS for shrinkage and dryness which were my biggest fears, I think the bleu cheese and hot sauce actually helped prolong the smoking process and it was a true slow cook as though it was "mopped"....

If ya try it Okie or Roger, let me know what you think...we had one judge who had never had an Oyster and didn't WANT to try an oyster, but after one taste, she asked for another.......

Raw is good, but Rockefeller is my favorite........I get them flash frozen in a cryovac "pop out" pack on the half shell, they're excellent. Had them fresh in my travels too...............I'm testing the "aphrodisiac effect" I've heard so much about............anybody want to comment on that? Or is that all in my head and positive thinking?


----------



## gypsyseagod

great recipes..as far as the only true "aphrodesiac"i know of....that works every time....a couple margaritas,salt air, a full moon & a sandy beach.....it's never failed yet... now a lifeguard stand & phosphorous in the surf-even better.....


----------



## cman95

Never smoked any but we scrub and clean oysters well and then put on grill. When the shell starts to open they are ready. Don't over do it. This one time where looking is cooking. Open shell add hot sauce and enjoy.
By the way we call it "Grilled Rocks"


----------



## smokyokie

That'd be thetoughest part, shucking and not eating!

I'm gonna have to try the blue cheese thing.  But I gotta know where you buy them in a cryopac.  I wpuld carve out a hole in my deep freeze and fill it up with 'em.


----------



## docfishbones

Around Apalachicola, Fl. I learned that you just clean the shells and place them on the grate with a wet towel over the oysters.  Smoker temp. around 190 to 210, just enough to get the smoke wafting nicely. They are ready to eat as soon as the shells pop open.  

If you want them smoked a bit more, take the top shell off and keep going, but they taste best if you get them on off the grill.  Seems like they get a little mealy texture if they go much longer than that.


----------



## hawgheaven

Yes, me too!! I can get fresh ones around here when they're available, but I'd love to get my freezer stocked with those 1/2 shelled ones!


----------



## bbqpitstop

I get the cryovac pop out packs from my food distributor in Erie Pennsylvania....your best best is to try and get a restauranteur to order you some through Sysco or US foods......

A restaurant buddy that is willing to order for you should be your best friend! Offer to trade some smoked pork for the favor.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Nah, not my thing. I like the fish and shrimp here...right off the docks... but not the oysters. 

As far as your good times on the Beach go, there's still plenty of trouble to be gotten in to there. Club La Vela is where Girls Gone Wild and MTV have Spring Break festivals and all the bikini contests. Between the superclubs, two Thunder Beach bike events, Spring Break, and the Redneck Riviera, there's plenty to occupy your time here. Great fishing, scuba, boating, etc. I love it here. Best beaches in the continental US.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Here's the deal from the local "experts" that I work with. Two basic ways. Get a solid pan (not perforated). Put closed oysters in the pan in the smoker. Let them open and continue for about 15 minutes after that. Or, shuck them, put them in the pan in the smoker for 15 minutes. Either way, 15 minutes.

Variations include EVOO, garlic, butter, other mild spices.


----------



## smokyokie

But how do you prserve them safely Steve?


----------



## kew_el_steve

Sorry, can't help you with that. Nobody knows about preserving them. They are produced here, so being fat, dumb, and happy, we can get them anytime there's no red tide. They are consumed instantly. Didn't find anything on Google either.

Just a guess, but if they are smoked and shucked, foodsaver and freezer should work.


----------



## smokyokie

Have you ever had those little "Reese" brand "Smoked Oysters in Cottonseed Oil"?  They come smoked in Cherry wood smoke.  That's what I'm wanting to emulate.

If you've never had them, I strongly suggest that you invest in a can of them and a sleeve of Ritz crackers.  Do not, I repeat DO NOT open the can with anyone else in the room, fights have been known to break out between first timers.


----------



## hawgheaven

If I were you, I'd just make them on an as needed basis... sounds like they'd never make it to the canning/preserving process anyway!


----------



## smokyokie

They're good enough out of the can, it's just this problem I have....always having to make everything one or two notches better.  Sometimes it keeps me awake at night.  It's a curse I tell you, a curse.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Amazon.com, $37.33 for a box of 20 3.7-ounce.


----------



## hawgheaven

I unnerstand... I wouldn't call it a curse, I'd call it just being an addict.


----------



## roger

There's an old saying down her in the South and that's to eat oysters only in months that end in an R. Your fall and winter months once the water has cooled off. I love them suckers right out of the shell or fried.

Once the water has cooled down some what, the bacteria in the warmer water has gone away and there safe to eat.

Now I'm talk'n about fresh oysters not out of a can.

That's just my 2cts.

May not be revelant but oh well.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Hey Okie, just wanted to say, great job on the brisket article in this months news letter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (I don't know anything about oysters except, they would gag a maggot) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  clams yes, oysters no
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## pescadero

SmokyOkie:

I guess this thread has been running for a while.  I just noticed it, so am late in responding.

I do have a method for this and would be happy to share.  It is, however, rather lenthtly.  Maybe the equivelant of a couple pages.  Probably too long to post here.  If you prefer, e-mail me at:   [email protected]  and I will send it to you.  I don't want to bog this thread down with something that the others might not be interested in.

Let me know.

Skip


----------



## smokyokie

Around here the "R" rule applies to rabbits.  Evidently they aren't susceptible to tuleramia (a human contractable parasite) during the winter months and thus are safe to clean and eat.

Yup, those are the ones.  I don't think Amazon is any cheaper than one can @ a time in the grocery store though.  I'd also be just a tad afraid to have that many on hand @ one time, it mught be fatal.


----------



## peculiarmike

Skip, why do you think we are here???  Post that puppy! Use a separate thread if needed. I personally would like to read it.


----------



## flyboys

Just came across this recipe for "Smoked Oysters Rockefeller" in one of my grilling/ smoking seafood books.  I haven't tried it yet, but it looks pretty good.  They have 3 other lengthy recipes that look pretty good to.  Let me know if you want me to post the other 3.

Smoked Oysters Rockefeller
Suggested wood smoke: Apple or Oak

Heat 1/4 cup of unsalted butter in medium size sauce pan over medium-high heat.  Add 1/3 cup thinly sliced green onions and 2 large cloves of garlic, minced.  Stir until tender (abt 3 minutes).  Stir in one 10oz package of defrosted and patted dry frozen chopped spinach, 1 tablespoon of dry sherry, 1 teaspoon of sea salt, and 1 teaspoon of freshly ground black pepper.  Cook for another 3 minutes, remove from heat and stir in 1/4 cup of fine dry bread crumbs.
Place 2 dozen oysters on the half shell, drained of their liquor, in a disposable alluminum pan and drizzle each oyster with lemon juice and a dash of Tabasco sauce.  Spoon the spinach mixture over each of the oysters and garnish with bacon crumbles and red pepper strips.
Set the oysters on the somker rack and smoke until the oysters are opaque, have a mild smoky aroma, and are curled at the edges (about 20 to 40 minutes).


----------



## pescadero

When I saw the original question posted by SmokeyOkie, I grabbed a copy of my Oyster Canning procedure and personalized it a bit, because I was offering to send it to him off line. He hasn't responded but several other have, both in the thread and by e-mail or PM. It is really informal, more like a letter than a public post so forgive me for that. I just don't have time to convert it back to a formal post right now. That four letter word "WORK" stands in my way. For what it is worth, here it is. Skip
==========================================
SmokyOkie:

After your initial question of: â€œWho knows how to smoke and preserve oysters?â€, you have received many suggestions and ideas about how to cook, doctor up and eventually serve and eat oysters. They all sound delicious, but none seemed to address your actual question. Especially the piece about how to preserve.

Since there are as many ways to prepare and cook Oysters, as there are those that want to eat them, I am not going to even address that. Each person that responded had a great idea that sounded very tasty. I will be trying several of those ideas, myself. But, for this reply, I am going to try to stay on topic and answer the question of: â€œWho knows how to smoke and preserve oysters?â€

In fact, here is something else you said, that is guiding my response and helping to keep me on target: You said â€œHave you ever had those little "Reese" brand "Smoked Oysters in Cottonseed Oil"? â€œThey come smoked in Cherry wood smoke. That's what I'm wanting to emulateâ€.

OK, Here we go. Letâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s see if we can get there, from here!! LOL

First off, I usually harvest or purchase in-the-shell Oysters, if I want to steam them, do them on the grill, or follow any of the other recipes, such as those you received from other forum members. But for preserving, I prefer to purchase pre-shucked Oysters.

If you are harvesting the Oysters yourself, you will have to settle for whatever size you harvest. As I said, I usually purchase mine, pre-shucked, from one of the local â€˜Farmersâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]. This way I can control the size. I like the meat, but not all the stomach â€˜gooshâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] that is present in the larger Oysters. This â€˜gooshâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] cooks out when using other recipes, but stays in when using this one. Therefore, I always buy pre-shucked, â€œPetitâ€ or â€œSmallâ€, for this method of preservation. These cost a little more but range in size from thumbnail to fifty cent piece. Right in line with what you get when you buy a tin to snack on. If I am forced to use larger, I halve or quarter them and rinse out some of the stomach contents, before continuing.

If using harvested Oysters or if you purchased in-the-shell Oysters, you will obviously need to get them out of their shells. Oysters, can be shucked raw or steamed open. Those that are steamed will be slightly firmer than the raw but otherwise, quite similar in texture and in the remaining process that we are going to follow. Like others have said, you can put raw Oysters on the Grill until they pop but all you have done is open them. Some call that â€˜smokingâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] but as you can see, that is far from the fact. All you have done is pop them open. Just like â€˜fell; on ribs, the shell keeps the smoke from penetrating so you really have to shuck first. If you want to eat them now, or fairly soon, then follow one of the many other suggestions, you have already received. If you really want to do what you asked, i.e.( Who knows how to smoke and preserve oysters?), then continue.


Wash the raw Oysters well, but gently, in tepid running water, pat or lay out to air dry a little. Place Oysters in a mixing bowl, generously cover (and slather) in evoo. Hand toss so they are coated well. Make sure the raw Oysters are heavily covered in evoo. This does a wonderful job of catching and holding the smoke. 

Prepare smoker for smoking through whatever ritual you use. Place Oysters on a surface that supports them but allows unrestricted smoke flow. I use small patches of Â¼ inch grid, stainless steel screen, called â€˜carpenters clothâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]. They are stiff, strong, hygienic and fit into the dishwasher when done. *NOTE:*_ If you are set up to â€˜cold smokeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji], this is preferable. If not, then â€˜Warmâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] smoke at the lowest possible temp. Remember, you are not trying to â€˜cookâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] the Oysters. You are simply trying to impart â€˜smokeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] to them, prior to preservation._

I like to use chips or quite small chunks for the actual smoke. This is because I am trying to produce smoke and impart it to the raw Oyster, at the lowest possible temp. I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t want to cook or even dry out the Oysters, so want this process completed fairly quickly, raising the temp of the Oyster meat, as little and for as short of time, as possible. If cold smoking this is not an issue. I usually run just a couple pans of small chips/chunks and get this done within 30-45 minutes, keeping the Oysters in the coolest part of the smoker. My preference is for a fruit wood such as Cherry or Apple, but YMMV.

*Optional Step:*_ If you are interested in trying to add any extra flavors, now is the time to do it. Put your smoked, but still raw, Oysters back in a big mixing bowl, sprinkle on a little kosher salt, finely ground or crushed Basil, a little Sage or whatever you think would taste good. Some even add Cayenne, Chipotle, hot sauce, soy sauce or any other ingredient that comes to mind. (Just think of a cooked Oyster, and what you would like to put on it, to get your imagination going). Beware, the herbs will be visible and cling to the Oyster and so you will not only see them and taste them, but you will also feel their texture with your tongue and mouth when eating. Some donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t like this feeling or sensation, so keep this in mind. I normally donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t add anything. I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t like committing the entire batch to some specific flavoring. If I want to doctor a little, I wait and doctor as I eat. But like I said, this is an option._

Next, prepare your canning jars. You can use any size, but I prefer half pints. This approximates the size of the tin that you normally get, when you buy smoked oysters, clams, sardines, herring, etc., from the grocery store. Fill jars with your now smoked Oysters, leaving at least a half inch â€˜head spaceâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]. Pour in enough evoo to cover the Oysters, staying below the required head space.

Prepare your home pressure cooker in the standard way.


Place jars in pressure cooker.

Can for 75 minutes at 10-12 pounds of pressure. How you achieve this is slightly dependent upon whether you are using a digital, wiggle weighted or spring pressure, pressure cooker_. *Note:* US Extension Services recommends between 10 and 12 pounds of pressure. Within my state you get various answers, but always within this range. You also need to adjust for altitude. But, it will be somewhere in this range. To be safe, err on the high side, or consult your local extension service to see what they recommend for your area and type of pressure cooker. Since I am at sea level, I usually can at 11 pounds._

After canning, remove jars and let them sit until they cool and seal, with that loveable little â€˜pingâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji].

SmokyOkie, instead of "Reese" brand "Smoked Oysters in Cottonseed Oil", you now have your own personal â€œSmokyOkie brand "Smoked Oysters in EVOOâ€

*One more little note:*_ In some regions, the bays and estuaries where the Oysters are farmed and harvested, are subject to restricted flows or big temperature swings, at different times of the year. This can, indeed, cause concern about health issues. If you are harvesting yourself, this is definitely a consideration. If you are buying from a reputable farmer or harvester, they are licensed and bonded and know their business. They test their offspring, and the government tests them. They will not harvest or sell if unsafe. In Oregon all the ranches are government approved and inspected. They all have strong flowing currents and good tidal washes, year around, and it has been years since there was a health issue. So there is no worry about following an â€˜old wives taleâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] about dates, times, months of the year or alphabet. We can and do harvest and eat year round. _

Hope this is of use. Any other questions, just drop me a note.

Skip
(Pescadero)


----------



## hawgheaven

Thanks Skip!


----------



## pescadero

Roger that!!

Hope you enjoy.

Skip


----------



## smokyokie

Heyt Skip, U Da Dude


----------



## pescadero

OK, have something to share with you.

SmokyOkie wrote asking about Oysters.  I posted that I had a procedure I use.  That resulted in several people contacting me wanting the procedure.  But, no SmokyOkie.  I couldn't understand why he wanted the information, in the first place, but never contacted me for it. I got e-mails and PM's from so many people, but no SmokyOkie.

Then, this guy named 'Tim' contacts me and educates me a little.  Come to find out this IS SmokyOkie.  So, go figure!!

Maybe some day I will make the connection between our stage names and our real names.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Probably not, but I can hope.  

At any rate, it sounds like there is going to be a lot of canning going on.

Good luck everybody.

Cheers,

Skip


----------



## smokyokie

Hey Skip,
                Read my signature.


----------



## pescadero

================================

Good Job!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hope you enjoy as much as I have.

Skip


----------



## dionysus

Tim,
this is a simple way to smoke the oysters:  
 Place shucked oysters on wire mesh bottom trays. Only one layer of oysters should be placed in a tray, spread so that the smoke can penetrate uniformly. Place the filled trays into the smoker and smoked at 225 to 250 degrees for 10 to 20 minutes. Oak wood is used mostly for smoking but Cherry and Apple work well also. When done the smoking should result in the oysters being tinged with a light chocolate color. 

As for preserving them, Skip is right .... canning with a pressure cooker is the only REALLY safe way to go.  BTW same goes for salmon and tuna. (ever notice that you never see salmon or tuna or shellfish in jars).
Personally I hate pressure cookers so I usually just smoke what is going to be eaten ....
Good luck


----------



## smokyokie

Hey Skip,
             One last question:  Once you've opened the jar do you need to refrigerate it?  It's probably a moot question being as I can't imagine any being left after a good "snack".


----------



## shellbellc

I smoked some oysters this past summer, I got them out of a container at the fish stop at our local grocery store. I just rinsed them, did them in a rub, wrapped some bacon around with a tooth pick and then smoked them at about 200*.  If I hadn't had the bacon on them, everything would have been fine, but it was taking too long for the bacon to get cooking so after 2 hours I pulled them and finished them under the broiler.  They were a HUGE hit though, everyone loved them.


----------



## pescadero

You are actually right on both things.  One of the advantages of using the smaller half pint jars is that you are working with a limited quantity, so frequently there is nothing left to store.  But, when there is, they will refrigerate nicely for several days.  Can even be vac packed and frozen, or zip locked and tossed into the freezer, as long as you get most of the air out.  Wouldn't trust the zip locks for very long though.

ShellBell has a good one to try.  It sounds yummy.  But once again, she cooked the Oyster and then ate them.  If I understood it, you weren't looking for recipes on how to do that.  I thought you wanted to know how to smoke and preserve, not smoke/cook and eat.  So that is the direction I went.

Also, many of the actual smoking methods, and all of the cook/smoke recipes that have been posted, will work great.  They all sound very tasty and I know I will be trying several of them, myself.  But, you referenced the tins of Oysters that you buy, which are in Cottonseed Oil.  You said you wanted to emulate that, if I recall.  That is another reason I went in the direction I did.  I tried to address both smoking Oysters and their preservation in oil, which ties back to your actual questions.  I think you can now do that.

Take Care,

Skip


----------



## smokyokie

You are correct Skip.  That was my original question but the thread drifted in a different direction and now I have several different directions to channel my food A.D.D..  What a place, this SMF


----------



## pescadero

=================

Yup!   Ain't it greate!!

Some good suggestions came in.

I started out intending to give you a hand, and ended up with a lot of new things to try myself.  







 Skip


----------

